# exactly who do we hold responsible



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bahahaha. Ohhhh...Nasty image.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Well if you have been to a Motley Crue concert in the last 10 yrs you would cuss anyone that had anything to do with the Spandex industry....lol


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Unless you are an athlete competing in the Olympics, stay the hell out of spandex!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Even heavier riders don't want saddle rubs!! :lol:

Not everyone has your svelte form, Joe.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

well I have the saddle bum shorts, I rode in just them the other day, and other than an occasional pich at the calf they were pretty good, so I went with some black and green racing tights. Will try em out saturday. In all seriousness though, 2 XL isnt really that big.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

We need bigger pictures. Every angle. Then we can decide how they look. I'm not complaining about 2XL..............


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL! Some gals like a little meat on a boys bones...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This thread is totally useless without pictures!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.motifake.com/image/demotivational-poster/0908/spandex-spandex-fat-***-obese-overweight-demotivational-poster-1250789008.jpg


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

And... Mentally scarred xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

oh come on, this is nothing compared to the moob pictures floating around on this forum.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Unless you are an athlete competing in the Olympics, stay the hell out of spandex!



Oh oh.. basically all of my riding tights have spandex as a major component! Is that why people at Walmart look at me funny when I go there after riding?! :lol:


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Oh oh.. basically all of my riding tights have spandex as a major component! Is that why people at Walmart look at me funny when I go there after riding?! :lol:


The majority of the people in Walmart have spandex on. That is why there is peopleofwalmart


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Riding tights don't count phantom! Buy 2 more pairs!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Whoa, check the saddlebags on that gal. I chose my forum name, tongue in cheek because of my saddle work. I've never had saddlebags. Ladies slacks are baggy in that area so I'm stuck wearing the lovely shapeless men's jeans.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

well I rode in them today, Kinda funky walking around but were pretty comfortable in the saddle. They were a bit hot though. I ordered the more durable racing tights, as summer is winding down. Probably order some lighter color and weight ones soon. One thing I cant stand , NO POCKETS,,,, how the heck do you girls survive running around with no pockets all the time.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, don't ask me. I can't stand to not have pockets either. If nothing else, that's where I keep my phone, my knife, and my chapstik.

Though I ride in jeans so it's not something I have to worry about:wink:.


----------



## usdivers (Jun 27, 2012)

Us heavy weight riders need to stick together 

I ride in my Craghopper travel pants, they are very very light weight, tough, have great zippered pockets, and dry very fast if they get wet. I wear my half chaps from "Just Chaps" over the top. I have found it a good combination since I can't find any riding tights I like.

I have tried riding in a few of the skin's that are available, but have not liked any of them so far.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> One thing I cant stand , NO POCKETS,,,, how the heck do you girls survive running around with no pockets all the time.


If its something I need while riding, I keep it in my saddle bag. Only exception would be my phone if I am riding alone-then I have a Velcro armband case meant for joggers. 

Out of the saddle, I am just used to carrying my wallet and phone in hand, as I can't stand carrying a purse. So walking around in my tights is no diff than walking around normally (though people do tend to stare sometimes-yay for living in suburbia).


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Joe, I ride with a flyfishing vest on unless it is so hot that I can't stand it. Lots of pockets.

I don't think this is the exact one, but this is the idea.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Columbia174-Cool-Creek-Mesh-Fly-Fishing-Vest8482/750725.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch%2F%3FN%3D%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dvest%257Cfly%2Bfishing%2Bvest%26Ntx%3Dmode%252Bmatchall%257Cmode%252Bmatchall%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts%253BSearchWithin%26WTz_st%3D%26WTz_stype%3DSP%26form_state%3Ddefault_state%26nttWithin%3Dfly%2Bfishing%2Bvest%26recordsPerPage%3D80%26search%3Dvest%26searchTypeByFilter%3DAllProducts%26searchWithin%3Dtrue%26x%3D0%26y%3D0%26WTz_srn%3DSeeAllItems&Ntt=vest%7Cfly+fishing+vest&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products%3BSearchWithin


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

yeh all kinds of work arounds for no pockets, COurse the simplest thing would be to just put a couple pockets on em, with buttons. Dont get out of bed without, wallet, keys, and knife,. Id also like to be about to have a notepad and pen if needed. My base ball pants have back pockets and belt loops. With a belt I can hang keys, multi tool and wallet goes in the back. I do have a couple lightweight vests left over from my IDPA days. Dunno about them though. My last work around was those fishing shirts with the big cheslt pockets, yehhhh they like to hang on the saddle horns. Guess I'll go with the fanny pack.. Humm maybe I can talk saddlebums into putting some thigh cargo pockets on.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Mens Spandex Tights Exercise Compression Yellow Tie Dye | eBay


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^I didn't read the whole thread but... why....


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, those things would be right at home on some 400 pound guy in walmart :rofl:


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

bet i could make the cover of endurance news.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have obviously been doing this sport for way too long.. cause if they were more red and less yellow, I would be all about them!! 

or maybe my 'people of walmart' side is showing.. :rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> bet i could make the cover of endurance news.


Just make sure you are riding at a sedate walk or easy trot while having the picture taken.. else no matter what you are wearing, the picture isn't cover-able. [And that is actually not a joke.. they really won't.]

Wouldn't want the public to think we were yahoos.. :lol:


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I have obviously been doing this sport for way too long.. cause if they were more red and less yellow, I would be all about them!!
> 
> or maybe my 'people of walmart' side is showing.. :rofl:


http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=380703585496
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Just make sure you are riding at a sedate walk or easy trot while having the picture taken.. else no matter what you are wearing, the picture isn't cover-able. [And that is actually not a joke.. they really won't.]
> 
> Wouldn't want the public to think we were yahoos.. :lol:


Ya know I have a stack of EN sitting right here, and you arnt joking every picture is a walk.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Wont ever wear anything else but tights to ride in. Bought mine from Crazy Legs tights, and I love them. The more bright and obnoxious, the better. And they are the most comfortable thing ever. Pardon the green shirt, I had just got home from work and couldnt wait to try the tights on.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Check the ski gear on ebay for interesting colors and patterns. My daughter teaches skiing to small children and has some interesting outfits. Especially in the spring when it warms up and the heavy parkas and pants can come off.


----------



## LilWillie (May 3, 2013)

As long as they aren't nude like these:


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> Ya know I have a stack of EN sitting right here, and you arnt joking every picture is a walk.



Nope, and its intentional. The picture of Dream trotting in the river (my current avatar) was sent to EN by the photog as a cover shot, and she was told it wasn't useable. Why not? Because it depicted "excess speed" and "bad terrain" and they didn't want to portray endurance that way for fear the public would "misunderstand." :shock:

Well let me tell you, that 'excess speed' in 'bad terrain' is proudly hanging on my wall, and even non-horsey people who see it comment on it (and none have called me a horse abuser :lol.


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Joe4d said:


> well I rode in them today, Kinda funky walking around but were pretty comfortable in the saddle. They were a bit hot though. I ordered the more durable racing tights, as summer is winding down. Probably order some lighter color and weight ones soon. One thing I cant stand , NO POCKETS,,,, how the heck do you girls survive running around with no pockets all the time.


The no pocket thing is actually very annoying....I'm working out sewing a couple of large buttons to the sides or back of my riding pants and then crocheting some sort of keeper bag to button to it. I need a place for my phone and for a couple of other things. I do not want to wear a fanny pack when riding...atleast not yet lol.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Riding tights make me slip all over the saddle. YECH!!!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Nope, and its intentional. The picture of Dream trotting in the river (my current avatar) was sent to EN by the photog as a cover shot, and she was told it wasn't useable. Why not? Because it depicted "excess speed" and "bad terrain" and they didn't want to portray endurance that way for fear the public would "misunderstand." :shock:
> 
> Well let me tell you, that 'excess speed' in 'bad terrain' is proudly hanging on my wall, and even non-horsey people who see it comment on it (and none have called me a horse abuser :lol.


so I guess they would rather have people show up unprepared ? ah well,
Im riding in baseball pants and the saddlebum tights, never felt like I was sliding around. come to think of it, the times Ive gone flying I was wearing jeans.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I wear half chaps and I don't slid around at all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

I can understand that some people end up with certain addictions in their life......but that picture that smrobs posted reminded me of an actor in a movie that said, "when I die I want to be reincarnated as a leotard." LOL

BTW, phantomhorse.....that picture is amazing...."as if you didn't know that already". It even appears that Dream is posing for the camera while in full stride. 

Talking about sliding around in the saddle. Oil up your saddle then go for a ride in jeans....wooohoooo. LOL


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Joe, I still want a pic of you in those tights & racing stripes. Why even start this thread if you weren't gonna show us! Dang Tease!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

all of them are a blur, Im going so fast.


----------

